# cold cathode moonlight help



## Mike92 (Nov 19, 2008)

So I used this adapter
http://www.amazon.com/PowerLine-0900-77 ... B000QFLWAG
with this light
http://www.xoxide.com/dual-white-cold-cathode-kit.html
and it blew the inverter. Can someone help me understand why this happened? I didn't have the light connected to the inverter when it blew, maybe thats it?


----------



## zacw240 (Oct 28, 2008)

can you explain how you had it hooked up in detail


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

How do you know that the inverter blew?


----------



## Mike92 (Nov 19, 2008)

The elec capacitor inside was blown apart, which popped the top off of the box. It literally blew up :lol: 
I removed the on/off switch from the inverter and put the stripped wires in the holes of the ac adapter that the little fittings it comes with plug into. I twisted the wires and doubled them over to get a pretty snug fit. I did not have the actual light plugged in. Then I plugged in the adapter which I think was set at 12v, the top blew off the inverter and hit me. I though my brother was throwing things at me for a second until I realized what hit me.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

usually inverters blow because something is backwards, ie pos and negative.

Your ccfl tubes come with a little teal inverter im guessing. I use these on auto applications for trunk lights. Now on auto applications if you tap into power and your not sure which side is pos and which side is neg +/- the inverter blows the minute power hits it.

Please post pictures of how you setup the lights, ie which side of the inverter went to where.

Now I use to power inverters with one of those, but now I use a old pc- power supply and haven't blown a ccfl inverter since. It's all about the correct power to the correct wire.

PICS!

D


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 17, 2003)

yeah i have used them also and can tell u they blow and u smell the magic smoke/see flame/black marks right after turning them on


----------



## Mike92 (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought that might be it, but the diy article on here says it just wouldn't light if it wasn't connected right. I'd post a pic, but I disconnected it already. I think I had the negative off the inverter connected to the wire on the adapter with white dashes on it. I guess this is the hot and not the negative. Can someone confirm this? Should I try and get another inverter, and use the same adapter and bulbs, or just get a whole new setup? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

the ccfl tubes are fine, id be willing to say 99.9999% of the time the ccfl doesn't blow or burn out because of this, the inverter has the cap in place to stop the wrong current from getting to the bulb.

D


----------



## Mike92 (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, thanks. Ill try another inverter. I've seen a few sites recently that say ccfl inverters can blow and start fires randomly, anyone had a problem with this (when they are connected correctly, hah)?


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

i've seen threads of pc cases going up, not sure why this happens. Im sure you can use 3m elec tape around the case to buffer this sort of problem from happening.

D


----------



## MoreBloodWine (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_moonlight.php

Speaking of cold cathode lighting, does anyone happen to know who the OP is of the above DIY posting. I know his names there but one thing he is lacking in is a parts list. Sure, he has the cold cathodes and the adapters mentioned thats the easy part. But he doesnt mention what type of additional wiring is needed or the typ of inverter that he used etc. While his how to is informative it leaves people wiht accidents waiting to happen with the little bit of lacking info.

Edit: A more involved how to woulda been nice as well.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

MoreBloodWine said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_moonlight.php
> 
> Speaking of cold cathode lighting, does anyone happen to know who the OP is of the above DIY posting. I know his names there but one thing he is lacking in is a parts list. Sure, he has the cold cathodes and the adapters mentioned thats the easy part. But he doesnt mention what type of additional wiring is needed or the typ of inverter that he used etc. While his how to is informative it leaves people wiht accidents waiting to happen with the little bit of lacking info.
> 
> Edit: A more involved how to woulda been nice as well.


actually his article is very good and simple. After buying the cathode setup at radioshack i set it up in about less than an hour with no electrical experience. The radioshack cathode lights comes with its inverter and all the wires you need. i could have figured it out just by reading the package instructions but his article definitely helps you understand what you wanna do before you do it. if you want to buy a inverter separate just ask the guy at radioshack. 
but i do want to warn you ahead of time, after making it, I wasn't a huge fan of my final product. the cathode lights were too bright and although you can adjust that with the voltage as he explains they still feel like flood lights. They don't seem very natural with rays of light shimmering in the water. you might get that better from leds. it might look better on a reef tank though. It just wasn't my style. Your fish will probably like it better though than the abrubt light changes.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

the black uv bulbs are better as they aren't as bright, still look blue also.

D


----------



## MoreBloodWine (Dec 23, 2008)

mepeterser2451 said:


> MoreBloodWine said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_moonlight.php
> ...


Ahh, so the cathode kits come with the inverter and wiring stuff then. Thats good to know and with that said his article makes full sense now. Also, this would be used on a minimum of a 180g tank so with that much water the displacement of the light shouldnt look to bad for me. I suppose how it looks also depends on the amount of cold cathodes used in your setup. Assuming one doesnt want t otry and dial the light down with diff adapters.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

if u want to tone down the ccfl into the tank, mask off half of the bulb and spray it with flat black paint.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

is300soon said:


> if u want to tone down the ccfl into the tank, mask off half of the bulb and spray it with flat black paint.


or just use black electrical tape, or just use a lower voltage power supply

but my main problem was that it didn't seem natural no matter the intensity. sunlight looks streaky and wavery underwater and cathode lights (and fluorescent) dont. LED lights do though so theyre another option.


----------



## MoreBloodWine (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok, I'm not surprised that the before mentioned how to that I linked worked because I was sure that it would but man does it work pretty great. I went ahead and used the 9V DC 1.0A adapter that he quoted as being (Pretty good, not overly bright).

Heck, I even got the wiring right on the first try ;-p


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

nice work lets see it on the tank!


----------



## MoreBloodWine (Dec 23, 2008)

mepeterser2451 said:


> nice work lets see it on the tank!


That might be a while because I still need to buy it LOL... right now I'm just trying to get soem of the small end items out of the way since theyre less expensive. The tank I want is gonna cost em a grand if not more.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I never heard of a inverter just blowing up unless the user is at fault. :lol:

Think of what they are supposed to do!


----------

